# Is it possible to force screen resolution on a Nvidia GT520?



## Tang3nt (Dec 16, 2015)

LO

I have a GeForce GT 520 that I have connected to an ieGeek KVM (USB/Video switch).

The native resolution of my monitor (Yuraku  YM983B) is 1440 x 900 and it works fine if I don't use the KVM but as soon as I connect the KVM and reboot or restart X the max. res. I can set is 1024 x 768.

I wonder if it is possible to force X to ignore whatever data squeej it is reading from my KVM and to put out 1440 x 900?

To clarify If I boot up with the monitor direct connect then hot swap to the KVM it works fine at 1440 x 900.

Thank you for reading,

Tang3nt


----------



## Chris_H (Jan 21, 2016)

Sure, no problem. I'm assuming that you're using the nVidia blob driver, as opposed to the xorg nv driver.
Open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and under: Section "Screen"

```
Section "Screen"
    Identifier  "Screen0"
    Device  "Device0"
    Monitor  "Monitor0"
    Option  "NoLogo"   "False"
    Option  "metamodes" "1400x900"
    DefaultDepth  24
    SubSection  "Display"
    Depth  24
```
NOTE the entry labeled "metabodes". You can change that to whichever resolution suites you, so long as your Card supports it. I use 1400x1050, myself. You can also disregard the other entries. I only left them there for context. Yours may be different.

I should also note that the reason you're having this problem is that your KVM is missing the pin that transmits the EDID (the pin is blanked). You might want to invest in another KVM.  You might also check the additional cable you needed to add for the KVM, and see if it's missing any pins (or if they're bent )

Hope that helps.

--Chris


----------



## protocelt (Jan 22, 2016)

Just to nitpick a bit, user configuration files for X should be in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d. It does still work putting an xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 but according to the xorg.conf(5) man page and following hier(7), /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d is the correct directory to put configuration files for X.



Chris_H said:


> I should also note that the reason you're having this problem is that your KVM is missing the pin that transmits the EDID (the pin is blanked).


 I was not aware of that. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Chris_H (Jan 22, 2016)

protocelt , you are relentless! 
I can't get away with anything, when you're around, can I. 

I still use /etc/x11/xorg.conf, and will probably never change (unless I absolutely have to ). For the record, Xorg still looks there first.
xorg.conf(5):

```
The xorg.conf configuration file is searched for in
the  following places when the server is started as
a normal user:

  /etc/X11/<cmdline>
  /usr/local/etc/X11/<cmdline>
  /etc/X11/$XORGCONFIG
  /usr/local/etc/X11/$XORGCONFIG
  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
  /etc/xorg.conf
  /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.<hostname>
  /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf
  /usr/local/lib/X11/xorg.conf.<hostname>
  /usr/local/lib/X11/xorg.conf
```
In fact many of the Xorg "convenience" tools still create/modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Including x11/nvidia-xconfig which seems even more appropriate, considering we're talking about an nVidia card. 

So in the end, which of us is _really_ correct. 

All the best to you, protocelt !

--Chris


----------



## protocelt (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm just here to keep you on your toes Chris_H.


----------



## Chris_H (Jan 22, 2016)

What. Are you like some kind of stalker, or something?!


----------



## Tang3nt (Jan 31, 2016)

LO,

Apologies for taking a time to reply - had exams...

Hmm tried this doesn't work :-(

Tried it in:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d

And also:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

My /etc/X11/xorg.conf file currently looks like this:


```
Section "Device"
  Identifier "NVIDIA Card"
  VendorName "Nvidia Corporation"
  Driver "nvidia"
#Option "UseEDID" "False"
Option "NoLogo" "False"
EndSection



Section "Screen"
  Identifier  "Screen0"
  Device  "Device0"
  Monitor  "Monitor0"
  Option  "NoLogo"  "False"
  Option "UseEDID" "FALSE"
  Option  "metamodes" "1400x900"
  DefaultDepth  24
  SubSection  "Display"
  Depth  24
  EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
  Option "BlankTime" "0"
  Option "StandbyTime" "0"
  Option "SuspendTime" "0"
  Option "OffTime" "0"
EndSection
```


----------



## Chris_H (Feb 1, 2016)

Tang3nt said:


> LO,
> 
> Apologies for taking a time to reply - had exams...


No problem, and I hope they went well! 



Tang3nt said:


> Hmm tried this doesn't work :-(
> 
> Tried it in:
> 
> ...


OK. I think we can narrow it down now. If you can post the output from /var/log/Xorg.0.log after using /etc/X11/xorg.conf, to start X.
Then, we'll know _why_ Xorg / nVidia won't provide your desired resolution. 

--Chris


----------



## Tang3nt (Feb 1, 2016)

Chris_H said:


> No problem, and I hope they went well!
> 
> 
> OK. I think we can narrow it down now. If you can post the output from /var/log/Xorg.0.log after using /etc/X11/xorg.conf, to start X.
> ...



OK here is the contents of: /var/log/Xorg.0.log



```
[  2457.875]
X.Org X Server 1.14.7
Release Date: 2014-06-05
[  2457.875] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  2457.875] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p24 amd64
[  2457.875] Current Operating System: FreeBSD Melnibone 10.2-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p7 #0: Mon Nov  2 14:19:39 UTC 2015  root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[  2457.875] Build Date: 05 November 2015  04:12:05AM
[  2457.875]
[  2457.875] Current version of pixman: 0.32.6
[  2457.875]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
   to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  2457.875] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  2457.876] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Feb  1 22:36:01 2016
[  2457.876] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[  2457.876] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[  2457.876] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[  2457.876] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[  2457.876] (**) |  |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  2457.876] (==) No device specified for screen "Screen0".
   Using the first device section listed.
[  2457.876] (**) |  |-->Device "NVIDIA Card"
[  2457.876] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Screen0".
   Using a default monitor configuration.
[  2457.876] (**) Option "BlankTime" "0"
[  2457.876] (**) Option "StandbyTime" "0"
[  2457.876] (**) Option "SuspendTime" "0"
[  2457.876] (**) Option "OffTime" "0"
[  2457.876] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  2457.876] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  2457.876] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  2457.876] (==) FontPath set to:
   /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[  2457.877] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  2457.877] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
   If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[  2457.877] (II) Loader magic: 0x7f9af0
[  2457.877] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  2457.877]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  2457.877]    X.Org Video Driver: 14.1
[  2457.877]    X.Org XInput driver : 19.1
[  2457.877]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0
[  2457.877] (--) PCI:*(0:3:0:0) 10de:1040:0000:0000 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe8000000/134217728, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000dc80/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  2457.877] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
[  2457.877] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
[  2457.877] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
[  2457.877] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
[  2457.877] Initializing built-in extension XTEST
[  2457.877] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
[  2457.877] Initializing built-in extension SYNC
[  2457.877] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
[  2457.877] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
[  2457.877] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
[  2457.877] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
[  2457.877] Initializing built-in extension RENDER
[  2457.877] Initializing built-in extension RANDR
[  2457.877] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
[  2457.877] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
[  2457.877] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[  2457.877] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[  2457.877] Initializing built-in extension RECORD
[  2457.878] Initializing built-in extension DPMS
[  2457.878] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource
[  2457.878] Initializing built-in extension XVideo
[  2457.878] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[  2457.878] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[  2457.878] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA
[  2457.878] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI
[  2457.878] Initializing built-in extension DRI2
[  2457.878] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  2457.878] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  2457.893] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[  2457.893]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[  2457.893]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[  2457.893] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  346.96  Sun Aug 23 21:29:48 PDT 2015
[  2457.893] Loading extension GLX
[  2457.893] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[  2457.894] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[  2457.894] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[  2457.894]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[  2457.894]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  2457.894] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  346.96  Sun Aug 23 21:08:26 PDT 2015
[  2457.894] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[  2457.902] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 134217730.0)
[  2457.902] (--) using VT number 9

[  2458.069] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[  2458.069] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[  2458.070] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[  2458.070] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  2458.070]    compiled for 1.14.7, module version = 1.0.0
[  2458.070]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  2458.070] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"
[  2458.070] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"
[  2458.070] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
[  2458.071] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  2458.071]    compiled for 1.14.7, module version = 1.0.0
[  2458.071]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  2458.071] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[  2458.071] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[  2458.071] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[  2458.071] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  2458.071] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[  2458.071] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
[  2458.071] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[  2458.071] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[  2458.071] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "False"
[  2458.071] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEDID" "False"
[  2458.071] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "1400x900"
[  2458.071] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
[  2458.071] (**) NVIDIA(0): Ignoring EDIDs
[  2458.472] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Not probing EDID on CRT-1.
[  2458.473] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 520 (GF119) at PCI:3:0:0 (GPU-0)
[  2458.473] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes
[  2458.473] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 75.19.1b.00.00
[  2458.473] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
[  2458.486] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GT 520 at PCI:3:0:0
[  2458.486] (--) NVIDIA(0):  CRT-0
[  2458.486] (--) NVIDIA(0):  CRT-1 (boot, connected)
[  2458.486] (--) NVIDIA(0):  DFP-0
[  2458.486] (--) NVIDIA(0):  DFP-1
[  2458.486] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  2458.486] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): CRT-1: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  2458.486] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-0: Internal TMDS
[  2458.486] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  2458.486] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: Internal TMDS
[  2458.486] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  2458.486] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display
[  2458.486] (**) NVIDIA(0):  device CRT-1 (Using EDID frequencies has been enabled on
[  2458.486] (**) NVIDIA(0):  all display devices.)
[  2458.488] (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1400x900"; removing.
[  2458.488] (WW) NVIDIA(0):
[  2458.488] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to validate any modes; falling back to the default mode
[  2458.488] (WW) NVIDIA(0):  "nvidia-auto-select".
[  2458.488] (WW) NVIDIA(0):
[  2458.488] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:
[  2458.488] (II) NVIDIA(0):  "CRT-1:nvidia-auto-select"
[  2458.488] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768
[  2458.517] (WW) NVIDIA(0): CRT-1 does not have an EDID, or its EDID does not contain a
[  2458.517] (WW) NVIDIA(0):  maximum image size; cannot compute DPI from CRT-1's EDID.
[  2458.517] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default
[  2458.517] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[  2458.517] (II) NVIDIA: Reserving 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory
[  2458.518] (II) NVIDIA:  access.
[  2458.528] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "CRT-1:nvidia-auto-select"
[  2458.582] Loading extension NV-GLX
[  2458.603] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
[  2458.603] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
[  2458.603] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
[  2458.603] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
[  2458.603] Loading extension NV-CONTROL
[  2458.603] Loading extension XINERAMA
[  2458.603] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[  2458.603] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[  2458.603] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[  2458.603] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[  2458.603] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]  VDPAU driver: nvidia
[  2458.603] (--) RandR disabled
[  2458.613] (II) Initializing extension GLX
[  2458.726] (II) config/devd: probing input devices...
[  2458.726] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/kbdmux)
[  2458.726] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[  2458.726] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[  2458.726] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  2458.726]    compiled for 1.14.7, module version = 1.8.0
[  2458.726]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  2458.726]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1
[  2458.726] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'kbdmux'
[  2458.726] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[  2458.726] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[  2458.726] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
[  2458.726] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
[  2458.726] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
[  2458.726] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
[  2458.727] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:kbdmux"
[  2458.727] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "kbdmux" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[  2458.918] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device ukbd0
[  2458.918] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device atkbd0
[  2458.918] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/sysmouse)
[  2458.918] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[  2458.918] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[  2458.919] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  2458.919]    compiled for 1.14.7, module version = 1.9.1
[  2458.919]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  2458.919]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1
[  2458.919] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[  2458.919] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[  2458.919] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[  2458.919] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[  2458.919] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[  2458.919] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[  2458.919] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[  2458.919] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[  2458.919] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[  2458.919] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[  2458.919] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[  2458.919] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[  2458.919] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[  2458.919] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[  2458.919] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[  2458.919] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[  2458.919] (II) config/devd: device /dev/ums0 already opened
[  2459.346] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Not probing EDID on CRT-1.
[  2459.363] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Not probing EDID on CRT-1.
[  2459.380] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Not probing EDID on CRT-1.
[  2459.613] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Not probing EDID on CRT-1.
[  2459.646] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Not probing EDID on CRT-1.
[  2460.430] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Not probing EDID on CRT-1.
```

Thanks again for looking into this for me...


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Feb 1, 2016)

```
Section "Monitor"
  HorizSync  28.0 - 33.0
  VertRefresh  43.0 - 72.0
EndSection
```
 If the Xserver(1) cannot determine those, it might throw away modes. Please *check* the numbers, I just made them up.

Juha


----------



## Tang3nt (Feb 2, 2016)

OK, I finally got this working, its now 3:23 AM:


```
Section "Device"
  Identifier "NVIDIA Card"
  VendorName "Nvidia Corporation"
  Driver "nvidia"
Option "NoLogo" "False"
Option "IgnoreEDIDChecksum" "DFP"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
  Identifier  "Monitor0"
  VendorName  "Yuraku"
   ModelName  "YM983B"
  Modeline "1440x900" 106.47 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932

  HorizSync  30-80  # kHz
  VertRefresh  55-76  # Hz
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  Identifier  "Screen0"
  Device  "Nvidia Card"
  Monitor  "Monitor0"
  Option "UseEDID" "FALSE"
 
  SubSection  "Display"
  Depth  24
  Modes "1440x900"
  EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
  Option "BlankTime" "0"
  Option "StandbyTime" "0"
  Option "SuspendTime" "0"
  Option "OffTime" "0"
EndSection
```

I think setting the mode-line was critical: 
	
	



```
Modeline "1440x900" 106.47 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932
```

I used this tool to help me do that: http://arachnoid.com/modelines/ 

I intend to try and tidy this up a bit more, maybe I can delete: 
	
	



```
Option "IgnoreEDIDChecksum" "DFP"
```

...

Like I said its approx. 3:30



Thanks for your helps


----------

